# Correct blanket knitting pattern



## cheryljackson (May 1, 2012)

cast on how ever many sts you wish ( I casted on 200) 

Knit for 5 rows

6. Knit 
7. K5, Purl to last 5 sts, K5 
8. Rep row 6 
9. Rep row 7 

10. Knit 
11. Knit 

rep in this manner for as long as you want it. 

then Knit 5 rows 
cast off 


this is the correct pattern for the blanket, sorry for the confusion


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you! It's so pretty and so is this baby!


----------



## cheryljackson (May 1, 2012)

aknitter said:


> Thank you! It's so pretty and so is this baby!


aw thank you : )


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you - this looks like a great pattern for a Comfort Shawl as well


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

:sm24:


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Very nice photo!!! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you. That's a pretty baby blanket. :sm02:


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful baby and beautiful blanket; what yarn did you use, I love it.


----------



## nannan (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, what yarn?


----------



## cheryljackson (May 1, 2012)

nannan said:


> Yes, what yarn?


i dont know but i am going to have look in my local yarn shop see if they have it as im wanting some more lol soill let you know if i find it


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you so much for posting this. I love the picture. That sweet baby. (and the bunny! darling.)


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

nannan said:


> Yes, what yarn?


Looks like King Cole Melody to me - Candy shade. Made many a baby blanket with it!


----------



## kathyc248 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for posting this. Lovely baby and blanket.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

thank you soo much for the knitting pattern ,beautiful baby and blanket


----------



## Jawentz (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you for the lovely photo and pattern. As I read the pattern, it would be stockinette—alternating rows of knit and purl. Am I missing instructions for the purl ridge?


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Sometimes the simplest pattern is just what the dr. ordered. And the darling little one beneath it adds to the charm of course. xo ws


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Doves5 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, Seem rather easy which is great for this beginner!


----------



## Doves5 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, Seems rather easy which is great for this beginner!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

So precious!


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

Cute Baby and Blanket - QUITE EASY, too!!!

Approx size? Can I use any WW yarn, such as RHSS in pastel colors? Needle size?

Thanks!
Damiano


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

Jawentz said:


> Thank you for the lovely photo and pattern. As I read the pattern, it would be stockinette-alternating rows of knit and purl. Am I missing instructions for the purl ridge?


Towards the end of each pattern repeat, at rows 10 and 11, there are two knit rows, where normally one would be a purl row. That knit row would normally be the "wrong" side purl row; so it gives you a purl ridge on the "right" side.


----------



## Jawentz (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you so much. I completely missed that.


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

Any idea how much yarn you used? I am about to get yarn to make one! Also, I notice that the yarn information (for the King Cole Melody DK) says it has to be hand-washed and dried flat. I'm thinking the new mom will have too much to do for that level of blanket care. Can anyone suggest a lovely acryclic for a baby blanket that's machine wash and dry?


----------

